

Ask HN: Django Materials - Jcasc

After my first submission a user suggested I try python/Django before I go any further with Ruby.  Suffice it to say, I'm burning through learnpythonthehardway.org... I'm considering purchasing Django 1.0 Website Development written by Ayman Hourieh as the next step.<p>Before I pull the trigger, I am looking for some trusty HN opinions.<p>Thanks all.
======
Jcasc
Clickables:

First sub: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2303991>

Django 1.0 Web Dev on Amazon: [http://www.amazon.com/Django-Website-
Development-Ayman-Houri...](http://www.amazon.com/Django-Website-Development-
Ayman-Hourieh/dp/1847196780)

------
rbanffy
I like "Practical Django Projects" a lot and "Dive into Python" is a classic.
You can also watch the PyCon 2011 (and 2010) presentations on pycon.blip.tv
and the DjangoCon 2010 ones at djangocon.blip.tv. Both groups are available as
podcasts. I have been watching them at the gym.

------
iuguy
The best way to learn Django is by using it. Go through the screencasts at
showmedo if you're a visual learner, or read the django book if you're a word-
based learner, but start with something simple like a todo list and work up to
a twitter type app if you want to get to grips with it.

------
stc
I have been teaching myself django as my first foray into development and
these tutorials have been helpful <http://showmedo.com/videotutorials/django>
, particularly the Django From The Ground Up series

------
bmelton
<http://djangobook.com> is what taught me Django.

The 2.0 version isn't entirely complete, but it's probably the best way to
kickstart going through Django, if only while you're waiting for your books to
arrive in the mail.

